# Cultivape Deez Mango



## juliannaidoo.jn (11/12/19)

Hi guys, I'm looking for the Deez Mango ice by Cultivape. I'm in the Fourways, Northgate area, but am willing to drive around the northern suburbs to buy it.

Thanks in advance.

Julian






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/12/19)

https://thevapestudio.co.za/products/cultivape-deez-mango-ice?variant=31274100228149

I know its a bit far out thou..LOL. Maybe online order


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (13/12/19)

KarlDP said:


> https://thevapestudio.co.za/products/cultivape-deez-mango-ice?variant=31274100228149
> 
> I know its a bit far out thou..LOL. Maybe online order


Thanks, just been in the site. I have to order more than R1200 for free delivery. For two bottles and delivery it becomes a bit expensive. I just cant believe no other shops in the whole of JHB keeps this.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (18/12/19)

HI @juliannaidoo.jn 

Try https://severusvape.co.za/

they are based in fordsburg and are reasonably priced

i see that they are sold out on Deez Mango but could be ordering more

i think they are a supporing vendor

not sure how to tag them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

